# Prince of Crows?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't decide what to do, the only story I've yet to read/listen to is Prince of Crows, I already have every story out of Shadows of treachery in some shape or form, be it limited editions novella, or ebooks etc but I don't have prince of crows. 

So I have a choice, I can get the shadows of treachery ebook which is £6.50 and that will give me ever one of those books in ebook form a long with the one I want, or I can get Prince of Crows separately by getting the MP3 which is dearer and I only get the one story but it is in audio form which adds a bit more to it although I don't know if the added money is worth that, what do you think?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Difficult one really, I despise audio dramas so would go with the ebook, but up to you really. Is a bit steep for one short, no matter how brilliant said short is.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Said short is actually a novella, IIRC.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you listened to any of the HH audio book/dramas before? I personally believe the Prince of Crows is by far the best so far. The reader nails Sevatar's demeanour... in my mind anyway.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The audio version of Price of Crows was fucking amazing. But it comes down to preference of course.


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently listened to it and I was very surprised by Sevatar's voice, don't know if I like it or not but great story never less.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I was in a similar position, having the majority of those stories but I brought SoT anyway for completion... plus Prince of Crows is well worth the money


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> I was in a similar position, having the majority of those stories but I brought SoT anyway for completion... plus Prince of Crows is well worth the money


I was the same. _Prince of Crows_ and _The Crimson Fist_ are worth it though.


----------

